# Iver Johnson



## Richard Hunter (Dec 19, 2009)

I am looking for bicycle tires for my 1920's Iver Johnson. If anyone could help me as to where I may be able to find them, your help would be greatly appreciated. Richard


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2009)

Is your bike complete? I assume you have rims for a 28" tire? If so, try Harper Machine, I just got my set and their nice! Phone # (304)768-1147.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 22, 2009)

I second that recommendation


----------



## jmagruder10 (Dec 22, 2009)

I need a set too do they have a website?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, no website, 2 man operation, don't even have paypal. Had to snail mail a personal check to them. Good and professional, tho.


----------

